# what is your pups lbs?



## vinceml (Feb 17, 2010)

just wondering what some other dogs tip the scales st. I have 10 week old male he is at 25lbs.Go to my profile for some pics.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

My 8 week old female was 12.2lbs at her vet visit Monday.


----------



## kweb (Feb 28, 2010)

Champ was 15lbs when we took him home at 8 weeks old. He gained about 15 lbs a month. hes now almost six months and was hit by a car two weeks ago. two kids ran a stop sign and he pushed my wife out of the way and broke his hip and his femur. he had fho surgery and is now rehabilitating. he was 56 lbs at 5 month old right before the surgery.


----------



## kweb (Feb 28, 2010)

56 lbs at 5 mos


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL mine was born yesterday s ill say abut 3 or 4 OZ. He's so cute can't help but brag


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

at 8 1/2 weeks mine was 16.7 LBs.... he is 11 weeks , and I will come back and post his weight Saturday when I get it!


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

mara is at 13 weeks and 14ish lbs


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

vinceml said:


> just wondering what some other dogs tip the scales st. I have 10 week old male he is at 25lbs.Go to my profile for some pics.


 vinceml, did you find this thread(s) yet?

Development & Socialization - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

My girl had her 15wk shots yesterday, and she weighed 44lbs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

my pup's 6 months and a week or two now; 65lbs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My pup is (about) 6 months and weighs 62 lbs.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

kweb said:


> Champ was 15lbs when we took him home at 8 weeks old. He gained about 15 lbs a month. hes now almost six months and was hit by a car two weeks ago. two kids ran a stop sign and he pushed my wife out of the way and broke his hip and his femur. he had fho surgery and is now rehabilitating. he was 56 lbs at 5 month old right before the surgery.


 Sorry to read that, I'll be hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

Gustav will be two in April and he weighs 107. He wasn't supposed to be so big but it was his Mom's first litter and she only gave birth to two pups and Goose is the only survivor. I think all that mamas milk bred a giant! The kennel generally looks for males to be 85 lbs or so. And no, he's not over weight. Sort of skinny still actually, just starting to muscle up.


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

17 weeks 35-40lbs.








not fat


----------



## fightin14 (Feb 18, 2010)

I could be wrong about her weight her last round of shots was three weeks ago and she weighed around 33.5#


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Fightin, that is a beautiful pup!


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

My boy is 6 months old and weighs 82 lbs.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*My boy is going to be a year old next week and he weighs 88 pounds, he is not neutered but when he does get neutered our Vet said that he could weigh up to 100 pounds! He is very slim looking, not a ounce of fat. He is huge and BEAUTIFUL*


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

10mo and 72 very lean lbs.


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt (Nov 30, 2009)

Just weighed Damian, he turned 6 months today. 71.3 pounds.


----------



## Bomber11 (Oct 4, 2008)

Jackson is 12.5 weeks....He is 36 very lean LBS.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cullen must be a dwarf!!! He is 11 1/2 weeks, and 26.2 pounds


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Went into the vet again today to discuss some things and put Kadin on the scale again..

At exactly 8 weeks old she weighed 12.2lbs and now at exactly 9 weeks she's up to 15.1lbs.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Cullen must be a dwarf!!! He is 11 1/2 weeks, and 26.2 pounds


12 weeks and 25-30 pounds is right on track with the breed standard.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

JustDSM said:


> Went into the vet again today to discuss some things and put Kadin on the scale again..
> 
> At exactly 8 weeks old she weighed 12.2lbs and now at exactly 9 weeks she's up to 15.1lbs.


Went into the vet again today (at her 10week old birthday!) and she's 16.8lbs with an empty belly!


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

We had Legend to the vet a couple days ago and at 9 wks he was 21.5 lbs


----------



## xkellyx (Mar 5, 2010)

First vet visit today at 8 weeks - 13.6 lbs


----------

